# Rain gear?



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

In need of rain gear. What do you guys wear for yourself and what do you supply for your workers? 

Getting difficult to work with wet boots. Was looking at something called neo over boots. They are expensive but look like they can be worth it. 

Any cheaper alternatives?

Also, what rain pants or tops do you wear? The cheaper plastic stuff rips all the time, especially in the pants.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://newenglandmarine.com/products-page/browse-by/new-england-rain-jacket1/

http://newenglandmarine.com/products-page/browse-by/new-england-bib-pants1/

http://newenglandmarine.com/products-page/browse-by/muck-boot-arctic-sport/

or, in warmer weather

http://newenglandmarine.com/products-page/browse-by/servus-non-insulated-knee-boot/


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Are u talking about general outdoor working/construction needs? Or something that can function for outside to inside work transition?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Service work: mainly unclogging rain or waste drains and changing boiler heating elements on building roofs. ( most water boilers are located on roofs here)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That gear I linked above is what commercial fishermen on the North Atlantic wear, it will keep you dry and is quite durable...

They just order it oversized so it fits over their layers of clothing...


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

Redwood said:


> That gear I linked above is what commercial fishermen on the North Atlantic wear, it will keep you dry and is quite durable...
> 
> They just order it oversized so it fits over their layers of clothing...


^^^^. Roger that. Grundens are hard to beat too. That and a pair of white shrimpin' boots. (In Florida we opt for a T-shirt baggies and flip-flops. ):thumbsup:


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

I wear helly Hansen pants and jacket super lightweight. And rubber boots with steel toe


----------

